# Ross Co, OH - Jazzy, F 3 Mos



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11037120

LOTS in this shelter- please look at their link-


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Ross Co *OH* 3 Mos old baby girl- Jazzy*


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Ross Co *OH* 3 Mos old baby girl- Jazzy*

Please contact Nancy ([email protected]) for more information about this pet.

Ross County Humane Society (740)775-6808

Jazzy is a 3-month-old stray baby. She came to us extremely thin and ill and we are working hard to get her better. She really needs a loving home fast!


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Ross Co *OH* 3 Mos old baby girl- Jazzy*

Oh what a sweety!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Ross Co *OH* 3 Mos old baby girl- Jazzy*

Am I the only one that looks at that tummy and thinks MAJOR WORM INFESTATION!!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Ross Co *OH* 3 Mos old baby girl- Jazzy*



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangAm I the only one that looks at that tummy and thinks MAJOR WORM INFESTATION!!




Could you email this person to let her know, I see that tummy and she is looking kind of uncomfortable, poor girl









Here is contact:



Please contact Nancy ([email protected]) for more information about this pet.

Ross County Humane Society (740)775-6808


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Ross Co *OH* 3 Mos old baby girl- Jazzy*








BUMP


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Ross Co *OH* 3 Mos old baby girl- Jazzy*

Bump for this poor girl!!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Ross Co *OH* 3 Mos old baby girl- Jazzy*

Poor baby, does anyone know what the illness is that they are talking about?


----------

